# airfare to Rome for November



## jkkee (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to make a decision on if I should be buying my airfare to Italy now, or if I should wait.  Currently Alitalia has round trip tickets for $771 from JFK->FCO 11/12/2008 - 11/29/2008 this flight is a codeshare with Delta.  I don't know Alitalia's financial status at the moment, or if I should worry about purchasing from them.  Delta has the same flights for $831, earlier in the month it had been slightly less.  Both flights are coach non-stop.

My questions are:
1. Should I wait and hope a sale comes along?

2. Is it advisable to buy a ticket from Alitalia?

3. I've also looked at Sky Auction for tickets, and while they still come out cheaper with the taxes and everything, they don't state that they are non-stop flights.  We hate long layovers in airports! And hate short ones even more since it may mean a missed connection.  Thoughts?

Thanks for you help!
Jen


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 10, 2008)

Just an email from the Frequent Flier Crier about a fall & winter sale on United/lufthansa to Europe so check them out.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 10, 2008)

Fall sales at many airlines seem to start in September, but with the current situation in the industry, who knows how much things will be like previous years.

November is low season, and in the past fares in the $500 range would be the norm, with some sales dropping below that.

Watch search engines like SideStep

On sales by European carriers, watch out for their bait and switch scam where they quote what sounds like a great fare, but they price the fuel seperately, even though it is an essential component of the product, and when their whopping fuel surcharge is added in, the fare is no longer great but is in fact higher than competitors.  This outright fraud should be prohibited by law.  Make sure you know ALL the components of what you will be paying before deciding on a ticket.


----------

